# Dongfeng 254g2 front axle



## canuck13 (Apr 7, 2021)

Let a neighbor use my tractor in the fall and the left half of the front axle housing snapped in half. Have all this repaired now and looking to re-install back into the tractor. (tractor is at cottage so been sitting all winter). Having trouble finding out what fluid to put back in the front axle. Some books say ATF and others say N100 dual purpose. Anyone shed some light on this for me. Also do all of these tractors use a common sump. Doesn't look like anything has been leaking out of the tube shaft from transmission to front axle as it has been removed all winter. I know this is alot of questions but trying to find out and get this thing back into operation. Not sure if its needed but serial number is 1013014 and was built in 2010. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## canuck13 (Apr 7, 2021)

nobody here that can help?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

canuck13 said:


> nobody here that can help?


You are correct in that I've seen two manuals for that tractor and the oil spec is different. The spec calls for the same oil in the transmission, rear axle, front axle and the hydraulic system. What are you using now? I suspect it would be a Trans Hyd fluid ( THF) or a *U*niversal *T*ractor *T*ransmission *O*il ( UTTO), not an ATF. Does the tractor have a standard transmission or is it hydrostatic?


----------



## canuck13 (Apr 7, 2021)

pogobill said:


> You are correct in that I've seen two manuals for that tractor and the oil spec is different. The spec calls for the same oil in the transmission, rear axle, front axle and the hydraulic system. What are you using now? I suspect it would be a Trans Hyd fluid ( THF) or a *U*niversal *T*ractor *T*ransmission *O*il ( UTTO), not an ATF. Does the tractor have a standard transmission or is it hydrostatic?


It is a manual transmission and I'm not sure what is in it as I have only had it for a short time before it required repairs. Some mechanics tell me I should be using gear oil


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I would probably lean towards a lighter gear oil, but I'm sure the other 2 would be fine as well. It probably doesn't matter too much. Its not like you will be putting 50,000 miles on it.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Most likely hydraulic fluid, just not 303.


----------



## canuck13 (Apr 7, 2021)

thanks for the help guys


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You need to figure out which tractor you have, and use the manual that pertains to your tractor. Like you said, one calls for ATF, the other seems to call for N100, or a universal transmission/hydraulic fluid. Once you determine which unit you have, then one oil should be good for everything.
With the shuttle shift or Gearshift unit, they call for ATF. with the Hydro use a Universal tractor hydrauilc fluid.
Manuals attached.
First is the gear box, page 45.


https://devonntractors.ca/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/DEVONN-Owners-Manual.pdf


Second is the seems to be the hydro but is the service manual, page 42








Lubrication And Maintenance Of The Tractor; Oil Level; Oil Drain Plugs On - Dong Feng DF254G2-6 Service Manual [Page 42]


Dong Feng DF254G2-6 Manual Online: lubrication and maintenance of the tractor, Oil Level, Oil Drain Plugs On. 6.1 Oils To Be Used By The Tractor And Lubrication 6.1.1 Fuel Oil And Lubricants For The Tractor Position Category Of Oil No.10 ﹟ Light Diesel Above 8 No.0 ﹟ Light Diesel 84...




www.manualslib.com




All ATF is, is a premium hydraulic fluid.... not something you want to fill your whole tractor with because of the price. I'd go with a UTF that you could get at a farm supply or tractor supply outlet.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Be careful with that statement. ATF has become specialized and there are at least 4 different formulations on the market presently, not including full synthetic ATF. The 'one size fits all' no longer exists. In fact Dexron-Mercon now comes in 4 distinct flavors, from Dexron-Mercon 1 to 4, depending on the requirements of the transmission in question and again, the UTF also comes in various formulations with 3 series being the cheapest but not the best. 3 series don't contain the necessary seal additives that keep seals pliable.


----------



## canuck13 (Apr 7, 2021)

thanks for all the help guys. I have both manuals and will decide which one i need to use


----------

